# 06 Cemetery Display photos, phinally!



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

It took me forever to get back to the pics after the holidays beat me about the head and shoulders  I've got some video somewhere, and if it's any good, I'll try to get it edited and on photobucket sometime.

It was all much more impressive with the fogger going and smudgepots (positioned WELL away from TOTs) burning! Aside from a few minor technical glitches, everything worked pretty much as planned. A vast improvement over 05, when a "norther" came through with 40 MPH winds just a few hours before TOT time!

Halloween 06 display pictures by gothikim - Photobucket

http://www.halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=430

There's some overlap between the 2 albums, obviously!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Looks great Gothikim. I love the dancing ghosts...do they move? Love how they look. And is that a "Pointer" like Hallowed Haunting Grounds? Can I ask what the body was made of? LOVED that! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Pics look great. 

I really liked the Tall guy thingy. 

Good job.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Love the 2 ghosts holding hands!~


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks guys!

The 4 ghosts holding hands in the garage spun slowly around a faux fire. I had 4 blacklights on them, so they glowed like crazy! They were the hit for 06. My FCG is probably jealous, so next year she gets some additions 

The ghost in the yard HAD an aged LED lantern in her outstretched hand, but I had put it away before I took the photos (d'oh!). Her skeleton is PVC, and her torso and hips are hardware cloth (like chickenwire, but a small grid pattern) so the blacklight under her clothing shines up and into her midsection.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That definitly looked great


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Great pics... those tombstones are to DIE for!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks nice... how did you make the ghosts go around in a circle?


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

NickG said:


> looks nice... how did you make the ghosts go around in a circle?


 The ghosts hung from a bicycle wheel that was turned by a wiper motor with a pulley and belt. I had the DH take some photos this evening, as we didn't take it down after H-ween (lazy much?). They're now in my halloweengallery 2006 album 



Ghostess said:


> Great pics... those tombstones are to DIE for!


Thanks! That means a lot coming from you, Ghostess


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Awesome yard!

I am still going through and uploading pics, so you aren't alone!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

love the greenstone tomb! Very nice


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

Wonderful job, It all looks so great!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great pics. Really like the devil gargoyle. Tabi is a sweetie. Tombstones look great. Overall very nice effect.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Awesome pics.....great job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice haunt pics Gothikim..
ghosts are cool ..is that one of those motion trees ? I have seen them on sites but not working , does it move okay?
Good looking tombstones also.
Is that a certain color green paint on that tombstone or did you mix something? I'm sure it's in your descriptions though , I'll have to read them again.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love the pics of ur daughter and spot...how funny. Very nice job.


----------

